# Insulated external doors



## ATC110 (9 Jan 2012)

Is there any company that supplies and fits insulated and energy rated external doors? 

Also that consider air-tightness & thermal bridging when fitting?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lowCO2design (9 Jan 2012)

yes there are 

yes they do, but the good ones are expensive

generally you'll get some pointers, but I've yet to see a window installer careful about thermal bridging unless a drawing is prepared.


----------



## ATC110 (10 Jan 2012)

lowCO2design said:


> yes there are
> 
> yes they do, but the good ones are expensive
> 
> generally you'll get some pointers, but I've yet to see a window installer careful about thermal bridging unless a drawing is prepared.



Thanks again for replying 

Could you mention some of the companies that do?

How much would it cost to get a drawing prepared and is there anyone in the North East that would do so?


----------



## Pope John 11 (10 Jan 2012)

I would be interested in knowing this too.


----------



## lowCO2design (10 Jan 2012)

ATC110 said:


> Thanks again for replying
> 
> Could you mention some of the companies that do?



http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1007566&postcount=4 I concur with this post by John, the two guys mentioned here are good (this came up with I typed in to goggle for one of their numbers) 

btw, you havent mentioned what type of door? but either of these guys can point you in the direction of products that might suit.



> How much would it cost to get a drawing prepared and is there anyone in the North East that would do so?


your retro-fitting? so the detail depends on what is the existing structure and what can be added in the allowable space. where drylining is proposed, I would suggest a product like aerogel on the reveal and butted against the new frame with wire mesh, plaster painted would work where space is an issue. the threshold will be more difficult and the existing situation would need to be evaluated. where EWI is proposed then there is more scope to move out the door frame and get a better overlap with the new insulation. air-tightness tape/ membrane should also be installed in either situation above


----------



## Eithneangela (10 Jan 2012)

Did you think of curtains lined with insulating lining? Works a treat for us.


----------



## chippengael (6 Apr 2012)

Eithneangela said:


> Did you think of curtains lined with insulating lining? Works a treat for us.


 
Any particular product you are talking about? Wont the cold air just sink down to the floor behnd the curtains?


----------

